# I've spoiled him!!!



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

So after some fortune came my way for once, I went out of my way and bought a few extra tank decorations for Cinder to explore/hide/rest in. 

Behold! 











:-D He's such a spoiled brat. 
They're all fake plants, by the way. Pantyhose-approved. 

Also: Princess Pat, my bamboo plant, is back!! Hooray! 

Question: The big black cord goes to my heater. Yet I felt the water today and it was COLD! Should I think about investing in a better heater? :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Getting a better heater would probably be a good idea. Also, a thermometer would be a good idea.
p.s. The tank looks great!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I HAD a thermometer but I broke. C'est la vie!! 

 Thank you!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow I DID miss a lot in my absence!!! Congratz on the new betta!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Mr. V!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Aw!
I love the tank so much!<3


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, RainDrop!  

I'm gonna see if I can get over to Petco today to get a heater/thermometer.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, I didn't think I liked the looks of bare bottom tanks, but yours looks great!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks so much, y'all!  

I just spied Cinder going in and out of his castle for the first time since I put it in. SO CUTE.


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice setting


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you! 

During the day I like to open the blinds so he gets a little bit of indirect sunlight. 

It turns out that his shade of red naturally matches the color of his red plant I bought for him. So now I constantly lose him in the tank!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

CUTE! Just curious... why no gravel? Just easier to clean?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks! 

Yep, MUCH easier to clean (which is good, because Cinder's a PIG)!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think the bare bottom looks great in this tank. Nice job.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, Jupiter!


----------



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah just get a thermometer because what might be cold to you, actually might be right..so its good to know the exact temp.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Well fool on me; I went to the petstore yesterday and I bought Bloodworms, but no thermometer or heater!! Owner fail! 

Anyway, Cinder's pretty active for how chilly the water may be. I remember if the water was cold at all Taco and Tian-Tian literally would act like little popsicles. 

What was the point of--- oh yes. I fed Cinder his first bloodworms just now; he ate from my finger!!    
After he flared, of course. 'Cause he has this need to reassure me of how manly he is.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, how cute!
Nice tank too!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

TianTian said:


> Well fool on me; I went to the petstore yesterday and I bought Bloodworms, but no thermometer or heater!! Owner fail!
> 
> Anyway, Cinder's pretty active for how chilly the water may be. I remember if the water was cold at all Taco and Tian-Tian literally would act like little popsicles.
> 
> ...


LOL I feed Rune, Pax and Clypso from my fingers. They others bite too hard. LOL Especially Wolfie and Jello!!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

When I come home from school Bernard comes up to the front of the glass and flares at me as if to say "Now WHERE have you been!"


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

iheartmyfishies said:


> When I come home from school Bernard comes up to the front of the glass and flares at me as if to say "Now WHERE have you been!"


:lol: That's a bit like Cinder; he'll come up to the glass and pace when I get home. He won't flare at me, though. Only if I get my fingers too close to his tank. ;-)


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

About the water, I keep mine at a thermometer-confirmed 80 degrees and it does feel cool to the touch. So who knows, what feels chilly to you may or may not actually be cold for Cinder.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

This is true. Still haven't gotten a chance to get a thermometer.

I changed his water today, though and it felt warmer to me... weird.

And Cinder's acting normal. He's pacing the front of the tank right next to me here. It's almost as if he knows I'm having a bad day... I wonder if Bettas sense emotions?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

oh my god i missed so much lovly tank i admire it great job


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

TianTian said:


> Well fool on me; I went to the petstore yesterday and I bought Bloodworms, but no thermometer or heater!! Owner fail!
> 
> Anyway, Cinder's pretty active for how chilly the water may be. I remember if the water was cold at all Taco and Tian-Tian literally would act like little popsicles.
> 
> ...


How funny Marley does the same thing he seems like "ok thnks:-D now who gave u permition to go out?:x i was waiting n waiting"


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow his tank looks GREAT! I bet he's so happy. & yeah I would upgrade the heater too.


----------

